# I decided it was time to get a dog to go with the new boat.



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Since losing my first dog Gander back in November, there has been a gaping hole in my life. He literally passed the exact day I was planning on getting him out for his only hunt of the year, and what would have been his only hunt in my new boat.

Well, time has passed, but I was still a wreck. My wife came home Saturday morning to find me a blubbering and crying mess again!!! That is when I decided it was time to get a puppy. Ever since Gander was little, I had it in mind that I wanted my next lab to be a yellow female. I made some calls on Saturday, and found that an old acquaintance of mine from 12+ years previous that is an absolute lab GURU had a litter that was exactly what I was looking for.

The next day, my wife, kids and I brought home this little pick of the litter.
Introducing "Gun Dog's Twenty Gauge Magnum" , or "Maggie" for short. (The kids have actually taken to calling her "Mags")









Truth be told, I hope my boat ends up being more of an accesory for her! I am nervous about starting over, but excited for the challenges of raising and training a new waterfowl dog and pet.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I decided it was time to get a dog to go with the new bo*

Question for the moderators, why did this post have to get moved to this forum? I don't come on this forum on this site, only the waterfowl forum. I just wanted to put a pic of my new waterfowl hunting dog up for some guys I know to see...


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

*Re: I decided it was time to get a dog to go with the new bo*

Nice looking pup. I wouldn't worry about your post getting moved. In fact it may be to your best intrest. Almost everyone here on the "hunting dog" page is more than helpful. I've had people offer to train with me and even share training videos. Best of luck with that pup. -Blake


----------

